# Toshiba SD-600KU DVD Video Player



## lashkyti (Mar 11, 2009)

*Toshiba SD-6000KU DVD Video Player*

My SD-6000KU DVD player has been connected via HDMI since new, works just fine. I recently hooked it up to a different TV which does not have HDMI it has no picture or sound, I tried analog cables, component cables and S video. No joy! I connected it to my sound system and can get sound but only through analog.


----------

